# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی نساجی

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی نساجی

هدف:
در ابتدا بشر برای تهیه لباس و پوشاک و محافظت از خود در مقابل سرما و گرما صنعت نساجی را به وجود آورد. سپس زیرانداز و روانداز خود را به یاری این صنعت تهیه کرد و امروزه نه تنها انواع پوشاک و فرش و موکت را به یاری صنعت نساجی تهیه می کند بلکه برای ساخت ترمز ماشین، شریانهای مصنوعی، جاده ها، هواپیماها و سایت های فضایی به منسوجات نیازمند است.
برای مثال بیش از 50 درصد قلب مصنوعی از الیاف نساجی درست شده است. همچنین بیش از 75 درصد استحکام تایرها از منسوجات است و در جاده سازی نیز قبل از این که اسفالت ریخته شود، منسوجات ویژه ای را روی سطح جاده می خوابانند که عمر جاده ها را افزایش می دهد. به همین دلیل امروزه نمی توان همچون گذشته صنعت نساجی را به روش استاد و شاگردی از نسلی به نسل دیگر انتقال داد. چرا که نساجی در حال حاضر صنعتی بسیار گسترده و پیچیده است که اداره آن نیاز به تخصص و تحصیلات دانشگاهی دارد. تخصصی که در رشته مهندسی نساجی می توان به آن دست یافت. در کشور ما نیز از سال 1337 رشته مهندسی نساجی در دانشگاه صنعتی امیر کبیر دایر گردید و به مرور زمان در دانشگاههای دیگر نیز ارائه شد.

ماهیت:
صنعت نساجی مسؤولیت تولید انواع منسوجات اعم از انواع پوشاك، كف*پوشها مثل فرش و موكت و منسوجات مورد استفاده در صنایع دیگر را بر عهده دارد. این صنعت شامل بخشهای مختلفی می*شود كه از آن جمله می*توان به كارخانه*های ریسندگی (تولید نخهای مختلف)، بافندگی (تولید انواع پارچه) ، تولید فرش ماشینی و موكت و همچنین كارخانه*های تكمیل كننده این كالاها مثل رنگرزی و چاپ و كارخانه*های تولید الیاف مصنوعی مثل نایلون و پلی*پروپیلن اشاره كرد.
در نتیجه مهندسی نساجی رشته*ای است كه دانش و توانایی لازم را برای اداره بخشهای مختلف این صنعت به دانشجویان می*دهد.

توانایی های فارغ التحصیلان:
بعضی از تواناییهای فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته به شرح زیر است:
1) بهره*برداری از واحدهای تولیدی صنایع ریسندگی ، بافندگی ، تریكو بافی، موكت ، قالی*بافی و كارخانجات تبدیل الیاف و سنتیك.
2) حفاظت از امكانات موجود و بهره*برداری در شرایط مطلوب فنی و اقتصادی و رفع اشكالات و معایب.
3) تطبیق شرایط كیفی و كمی مواد اولیه با محصولات مورد تقاضا و برنامه*ریزی تولید در صنایع مربوط از نظر كیفی و كمی.
4) برنامه*ریزی در ایجاد واحدهای تولیدی در رشته*های فوق*الذكر.
5) توانایی ساخت قطعات و ماشین*آلات نساجی و مدرنیزه كردن ماشینهای قدیمی نساجی.
فارغ*التحصیلان صنایع نساجی به عنوان سرپرست خط تولید، مدیریت و نظارت در تولید و اداره كارخانه دارای نقشی حساس هستند. دروس این دوره شامل دروس نظری، عملی ، آزمایشگاهی و كارگاهی است و نیز 4 واحد كارآموزی دارد. نظر به اینكه صنایع نساجی و تولید الیاف مصنوعی یكی از فعالترین صنایع كشور است و نیز از لحاظ تعداد شاغلان و میزان سرمایه*گذاری حائز اهمیت است، ضرورت این رشته مشخص می*شود. كارخانه*های نساجی و تولید الیاف و مواد شیمیایی محل جذب فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته است.

توانایی*های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه:
مهندس نساجی یعنی كسی كه با برنامه*ریزی و فكر و منطق خود، مشكلات ایجاد شده در كارخانه*های نساجی را حل كرده و پیشنهادات جدیدی برای بهبود تولید و افزایش سودمندی كار ارائه دهد. وظیفه*ای كه تنها به یاری توان علمی بالا و عادت به تفكر و تجزیه و تحلیل دقیق مسائل امكان*پذیر است.
دانشجوی نساجی برای رسیدن به كارایی فوق باید پایه*ریاضی خوبی داشته باشد تا بتواند مشكلات موجود را تجزیه و تحلیل كرده و محاسبات لازم را انجام دهد. همچنین لازم است كه به به كارهای مدیریتی علاقمند باشد چون بیشتر فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته مسوولیت بخشی از كارخانه*های نساجی مثل سالن تولید و یا بخش كنترل كیفیت را بر عهده دارند.
در گرایش تكنولوژی نساجی بحث شناخت قطعات ماشین و روش ساخت آنها مطرح است. به همین دلیل دانشجوی این رشته باید در دروس فیزیك و مكانیك قوی باشد. دانشجوی گرایش شیمی نساجی نیز باید در درس شیمی قوی باشد چون زمینه فعالیت او به علم شیمی باز می*گردد و در دانشگاه نیز دروسی مثل شیمی تجزیه، شیمی آلی و شیمی پلیمر را می*گذراند.
با توجه به این كه صنعت نساجی پراشتغال*ترین رشته صنعتی است و بیش از یك چهارم نیروی صنعتی كشور را در خود جای داده است فارغ*التحصیل این رشته باید توانایی كار با نیروی انسانی زیاد را داشته باشد و در ضمن به كار با ماشین*آلات صنعتی نیز علاقمند باشد.
یك نكته مهم كه همه علاقمندان به رشته نساجی باید به آن توجه داشته باشند، این است كه همه فارغ*التحصیلان رشته نساجی، مهندس نساجی موفق نمی*شوند. چون مهندس موفق كسی است كه در دوره دانشجویی علاوه بر درس خواندن و امتحان دادن، با مسائل صنعت نیز آشنا شود. یعنی واحدهای كارآموزی را جدی گرفته و اگر به مناسبت*های مختلف از كارخانه*ای بازدید می*كند، فقط ظاهر كارخانه را نبیند. بلكه به دنبال مشكلات موجود در كارخانه بوده و سعی كند تا به یاری مطالبی كه تا كنون فرا گرفته است، راهی برای حل مشكلات موجود بیابد. چنین دانشجویی مطمئنا پس از پایان تحصیلات مهندس موفقی خواهد بود و فرصت*های شغلی خوبی نیز پیدا خواهد كرد.

معرفی گرایش*های مقطع کارشناسی:
این رشته در مقطع كارشناسی دارای دو گرایش : تكنولوژی نساجی و شیمی نساجی و علوم الیاف می*باشد.

تكنولوژی نساجی :
هدف تربیت افرادی متخصص به منظور بهره*برداری از صنایع نساجی در تبدیل الیاف به نخ ، نخ به منسوجات و روشهای تهیه سایر منسوجات نساجی است كه مصارف فنی، صنعتی ، مخابراتی و غیره دارند.
در گرایش تكنولوژی نساجی، دانشجو با شیوه*های تبدیل الیاف به نخ، نخ به منسوجات و روشهای تهیه سایر منسوجات نساجی كه مصارف فنی، صنعتی و مخابراتی دارد، آشنا می*شود. تكنولوژی نساجی بیشتر به عملیات فیزیكی و مكانیكی می*پردازد . یعنی در این بخش ، الیاف به یاری ماشین*آلات در كنار یكدیگر قرار گرفته و طی یكسری فرآیندها تبدیل به نخ می*گردد و سپس نخ*ها به انواع پارچه تبدیل می*شود.
دانشجوی تكنولوژی نساجی نحوه تولید نخ، پارچه، قالی و موكت را مطالعه كرده و آموزش می*بیند و تا حدودی با طراحی ماشین*آلات نساجی و قطعات مختلف آنها آشنا می*گردد. در گرایش تكنولوژی نساجی دانشجو با شیوه*های ریسندگی نخها، مقدمات بافندگی و بافندگی آشنا می*شود و همچنین برای شناخت دستگاههای نساجی دروسی در ارتباط با علم مكانیك را می*گذراند.
دروس تخصصی این رشته عبارتنداز:
استاتیك و دینامیك: بررسی نیروهای وارد به اجسام ساكن و متحرك.
مقاومت مصالح : عكس*العمل جامدات در مقابل نیروها و گشتاورهای وارد بر آنها.
ترمودینامیك: شناخت گرما و آثار آن و خواص گازها.
اصول ساختمان مواد پلیمری: آشنایی با مواد پلیمری.
علوم الیاف و فیزیك الیاف: آشنایی با ساختمان الیاف و فرآیند تولید آنها و خواص فیزیكی و مكانیكی الیاف.
ریسندگی 1 و 2 : آشنایی با نحوه تبدیل الیاف پنبه*ای به نخ و ماشین*آلات آنها.
ریسندگی الیاف بلند: آشنایی با نحوه تبدیل الیاف بلند مثل پشم به نخ و ماشین*آلات آنها.
ریسندگی نخهای یكسره : معرفی نحوه ریسندگی نخهای نایلونی و فیلامنتی.
ریسندگی مدرن : آشنایی با روشهای جدید ریسندگی نخها.
مقدمات بافندگی و بافندگی 1 و 2 : نحوه آماده كردن نخهای ریسیده شده برای بافندگی و نحوه تبدیل آن به پارچه.
تكنیك بافت پارچه : طراحی پارچه روی كاغذ و نحوه دادن فرمان به ماشین بافندگی .
تجزیه فنی پارچه : روش به دست آوردن مشخصات پارچه از روی نمونه آن .
بافندگی حلقوی 1 و 2 : آشنایی با روشهای بافندگی تاری و بافندگی پودی.
رنگرزی، چاپ و تكمیل: آموزش رنگرزی و چاپ پارچه*ها و همچنین نحوه تكمیل پارچه*های تولید شده توسط ماشین*های بافندگی .
كنترل كیفیت آماری: كنترل كیفیت تولیدات هر قسمت برای هماهنگی با قسمت بعدی یا جلب رضایت مشتری.
طرح و محاسبه كارخانه : چگونگی ایجاد یك كارخانه و ارائه طرح توجیهی برای یك كارخانه.
از آنجا كه صنعت نساجی یكی از قدیمی*ترین صنایع و دومین صنعت كشور بوده از لحاظ تعداد شاغلان، در سطح زیربنای كارخانه*ها و تعداد واحدهای تولیدی، بزرگترین صنعت كشور است. داوطلب باید در دروس فیزیك، ریاضی و مكانیك دبیرستان قوی بوده همچنین به علت شرایط كار و محیط كارخانه از نظر جسمی و روحی خوب باشد.
دروس رشته شامل دروس عمومی، پایه، اصلی و تخصصی است. دوره كارآموزی نیز به میزان 4 واحد وجود دارد.
فارغ التحصیلان این رشته می*توانند در كارخانجات نساجی و موسسات و ادارات مربوط به صنایع نساجی به كار بپردازند. این رشته علاوه بر صنایع نساجی و پوشاك می*تواند در تولید فرآورده*هایی برای مصارف صنعتی و نظامی نیز كاربرد داشته باشد.

شیمی نساجی و علوم الیاف:
هدف تربیت متخصص در تهیه الیاف، كاربرد مواد شیمیایی و تكنولوژی مربوط به آنها است.
در گرایش شیمی نساجی و علوم الیاف دانشجو با طرز تهیه الیاف و نحوه كاربرد مواد شیمیایی در صنایع نساجی آشنا می*گردد و در زمینه تولید الیاف، خواص الیاف، مواد رنگزا، خصوصیات مواد رنگزا، مواد تكمیلی و نحوه تكمیل مواد نساجی مطالعه می*كند.
به عبارت دیگر گرایش شیمی نساجی به عملیات شیمیایی صنعت نساجی می*پردازد. فعالیتهایی مثل تولید الیاف، رنگرزی و یا عملیات تكمیلی كه روی انواع منسوجات از جمله نخ، پارچه و ... انجام می*شود تا كالای نهایی آماده شده و مورد مصرف قرار گیرد.
در این گرایش اصول و كاربرد ماده*های شیمیایی در صنایع نساجی بررسی می*شود و درسهای اصلی آن با شیمی شروع شده و همگام با مطالعه این علم، دانشجویان دروس مربوط به فرآیندهای شكل*گیری منسوجات را نیز مطالعه می*كنند.

دروس تخصصی این رشته نیز عبارتند از:
استاتیك و مقاومت مصالح : بررسی نیروها و گشتاورهای وارد بر اجسام ساكن و عكس*العمل آنها در مقابل این نیروها.
شیمی آلی 1 و 2 : آشنایی با سنتز مواد آلی و ایزومری.
شیمی تجزیه : بررسی محلولها، حلالها ، روشهای تعیین ph و ... .
ترمودینامیك كاربردی : بررسی خواص گرما روی گازها و اصول ترمودینامیكی.
شیمی فیزیك : بررسی سرعت واكنش*ها، تعادلها و قوانین ترمودینامیكی.
مكانیك سیالات : بررسی سیالات در شرایط مختلف .
اصول شیمی پلیمر: شناخت پلیمرها و خواص و فرمولهای آنها.
اصول فیزیك رنگ : بررسی رنگها و خصوصیات آن.
تكسچرایزینگ: روشهای تثبیت الیاف مصنوعی ، روشهای ایجاد موج روی الیاف مصنوعی و ... .
اصول شیمی رنگ و مواد واسطه : مطالعه سنتز و تولید رنگ.
تكنولوژی نساجی 1 : آشنایی با ریسندگی الیاف بلند مثل پشم.
تكنولوژی نساجی 2 : آشنایی با مقدمات بافندگی و بافندگی .
تكمیل 1 و 2 : بررسی روشهای تكمیل روی كالاهای نساجی از قبیل سفیدگری و ضد بید و ضد آب كردن منسوجات .

رشته های مشابه:
گرایش شیمی نساجی و علوم الیاف ارتباطاتی با رشته مهندسی پلیمر و همچنین دیگر گرایش این رشته تکنولوژی نساجی دارد.
وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر
امكان ادامه تحصیل در این رشته در مقاطع كارشناسی ارشد و دكترا میسر می*باشد.

آینده شغلی و بازار كار:
صنعت نساجی بعد از نفت، بزرگترین صنعت كشور است. به همین دلیل همیشه نیازمند مهندس متخصص و كارآمدی است كه بتواند مسؤولیت بخش*های فنی و مدیریتی آن را بر عهده بگیرد.
در ضمن باید توجه داشت كه برخلاف اكثر رشته*های مهندسی ، رشته مهندسی نساجی تنها در تعداد محدودی دانشگاه ارائه می*شود و به همین دلیل بازار كار این رشته بخصوص در شهرستانها نسبتا خوب است چرا كه بیشتر كارخانه*های نساجی در شهرستانها مستقر هستند.
یك مهندس نساجی می*تواند در كارخانجات نساجی به عنوان مدیرعامل، رئیس كارخانه، مدیرتولید (مسؤول سالن*های مختلف ریسندگی، بافندگی، رنگرزی، چاپ و تكمیل زیر نظر این مدیر كار می*كنند)، مدیر بازرگانی (مسؤول بازاریابی، مسؤول فروش و مسؤول تداركات در این بخش فعالیت دارند)، مدیر مهندسی صنعتی (مسؤولان آزمایشگاههای مختلف و كارشناسان كنترل كیفیت بخشهای مختلف در این حیطه كاری فعالیت می*كنند) و مشاور كارخانه (مشاور در امور مختلف مانند خرید خط تولید، طراحی خط تولید، تولید جنس جدید، رفع اشكالات پیش*آمده در خط تولید، خرید ماشین*آلات و بررسی افزایش انعطاف*پذیری آنها) فعالیت بكند و یا با بخش نساجی موسسه استاندارد، اداره نساجی و پوشاك وزارت صنایع ، بخش نساجی وزارت كار (برای بررسی مسائل كارگری، كم*كردن ضایعات و افزایش تولید و بهره*وری)، بخش نساجی وزارت دادگستری (برای تعیین قیمت كارخانجات ورشكسته و برآورد كردن قیمت كالاهای نساجی)، سازمان پژوهشهای علمی و صنعتی و مراكز تحقیقاتی مانند مركز تحقیقات جهاد سازندگی همكاری بكند.

وضعیت نیاز كشور به این رشته در حال حاضر:
البته فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته با مشكلاتی نیز روبرو هستند. زیرا صنعت نساجی نیز مثل بسیاری از صنایع كشور به دلیل بحران*های مالی و همچنین ضعف مدیریت با ركود نسبی روبرو است.
از سوی دیگر باید توجه داشت كه صنعت نساجی به دلیل تنوع خود، بازار جذب وسیعی دارد. یعنی این صنعت از یك سو شامل صنایع تولید و آماده*سازی الیاف طبیعی و مصنوعی می*شود و از سوی دیگر شامل سیستم*های مختلف تولید نخ، پارچه و منسوجاتی مانند كف*پوشها، فرش*های ماشینی و انواع موكت می*گردد و بالاخره باید به كارخانه*های تكمیلی منسوجات مثل رنگرزی و چاپ اشاره كرد كه فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته را جذب خود می*كند.

پیش*بینی وضعیت آینده رشته در ایران:
در حال حاضر كارخانه*های تولید منسوجات دچار ركود شده*اند. در نتیجه تمایلی به جذب نیروی كار متخصص ندارند. اما همین ركود می*تواند آینده روشنی را برای فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته نوید بدهد چون اگر این ركود ادامه داشته باشد، صنایع داخلی توان رقابت خود را با منسوجات خارجی از دست می*دهند و در نهایت متوجه می*شوند كه برای ادامه حیات نیاز به نیروی متخصص و كارآمدی دارندكه بتواند كیفیت كالا را بالا برده و قیمت تمام شده كالا راكاهش دهد و این به معنای زیاد شدن بازار كار برای مهندسین نساجی است . البته در حال حاضر نیز تعدادی از كارخانه*ها بویژه كارخانه*های خصوصی از مهندسین نساجی بخوبی بهره*گرفته و از ماشین*آلات پیشرفته*ای نیز برخوردارند و در نتیجه وضعیت خوبی داشته و حتی كالاهایشان به خارج از كشور صادر می*شود.

----------


## Parniya

______________________
منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------

